# Hot LATINA girl dancing



## Arnold (May 21, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (May 21, 2008)

didn't think underage was your style prince


----------



## Crono1000 (May 21, 2008)

horny much?


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2008)

she has well lubed bearings n some classic belly dancing moves goin on there. the dress is cute too.


----------



## Splash Log (May 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> horny much?



No Doubt...

Nice 15yo skank BTW


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2008)

What's wrong with admiring youthful beauty?

Besides, she looks more like eighteen to me anyway.


----------



## Gordo (May 22, 2008)

Jail Bait....other than that...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2008)

Reggeton and a jail bait.......dangerous combination.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 22, 2008)

here's another hot latina dancer for ya Prince






YouTube Video


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2008)

I was watching several in this series on YouTube the other day, mmmmmmmm


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2008)

ill.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> here's another hot latina dancer for ya Prince
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's what i thought he'd posted from the smiley he used.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What's wrong with admiring youthful beauty?





Jesus does not approve.


----------



## Chris Benoit (May 22, 2008)

I'd hit it


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

yup that confirms it your a ass.


----------



## lnvanry (May 22, 2008)

she can't be but 16


----------



## Crono1000 (May 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> here's another hot latina dancer for ya Prince
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this was fucking hilarious people, get with it


----------



## Crono1000 (May 22, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> she can't be but 16



I agree, she has like Spongebob bedsheets or something


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2008)

I'm getting tired of that dance style. 
Hip hop hoe special.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> she can't be but 16



16 year olds can be hot too.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> 16 year olds can be hot too.



Damn straight.

Just because I turned 20, didn't mean that, all of a sudden, 16-19 year olds became ugly to me.  What it did mean is that 16 & 17 year olds were off-limits.  There is no pussy in the world that's worth going to a federal pound-me-in-the-ass prison.  But I can still admire them.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Just because I turned 20, didn't mean that, all of a sudden, 16-19 year olds became ugly to me.  What it did mean is that 16 & 17 year olds were off-limits.  There is no pussy in the world that's worth going to a federal pound-me-in-the-ass prison.  But I can still admire them.



Right, I would *never* touch a female under 18, but I will sure the hell look, and I honestly don't think there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2008)

Jesus says its perfectly normal male behavior.

The Devil says, "Hit it! Hit it!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I still say she at least eighteen.....eases my guilt anyway.


----------



## lnvanry (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Just because I turned 20, didn't mean that, all of a sudden, 16-19 year olds became ugly to me.  What it did mean is that 16 & 17 year olds were off-limits.  There is no pussy in the world that's worth going to a federal pound-me-in-the-ass prison.  But I can still admire them.



20years old to 16-19 isn't too bad (even though it can get in you jail in certain states)...but the rest of the crew here over 25, its a bit too much.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> 20years old to 16-19 isn't too bad (even though it can get in you jail in certain states)...but the rest of the crew here over 25, its a bit too much.



How old are you?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 22, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> 20years old to 16-19 isn't too bad (even though it can get in you jail in certain states)...but the rest of the crew here over 25, its a bit too much.



I'm 23 and I agree.  It's not that they're not attractive, it's just that the maturity level of a 16-19 yr old reminds me more of a 13 yr old than a 23 yr old.

I'll take full breasts, curves, and the body not found on a preteen boy thank you


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I'm 23 and I agree.  It's not that they're not attractive, it's just that the maturity level of a 16-19 yr old reminds me more of a 13 yr old than a 23 yr old.
> 
> I'll take full breasts, curves, and the body not found on a preteen boy thank you



I'm also 23 and could  guarantee that if that female was doing that dance in your room, taping that would cross your mind. Of course you shouln't act on it for your own good.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

for the record the that proves your an ass statement was directed at chris bentwat guy. not you prince.


----------



## Nate K (May 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I'm 23 and I agree.  It's not that they're not attractive, it's just that the maturity level of a 16-19 yr old reminds me more of a 13 yr old than a 23 yr old.
> 
> I'll take full breasts, curves, and the body not found on a preteen boy thank you



I'm 21 and I agree.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 22, 2008)

the same girl dances in a video with the word cubanita in the title, as in "little cuban girl"


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

1.                                                           cubanita                                                                                                           
                        1. Intellegent, attractive and sweet females that are fiery dancers, speak rapidly and take your breath away! 
2.  Bluntly, the best people to know!                     
                                            People:Ya'll are so awesome! 
Twinz:  What do you expect, we're Cubanitas!


i think she looks about 20 but even if she isn't she has some really good hip roll movements. you don't have to be wanting to bang her to think that her dance moves are sexy but old guys ogling young girls is still a bit creepy if the age difference is a lot or the girl is too young.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> but old guys ogling young girls is still a bit creepy if the age difference is a lot or the girl is too young.



Define a lot, and define an "old guy", and where do you draw the line? 10 years, 20 years, 30? 

It's sick if a 25 year old male hooks up with a 16 year old female, but it's ok if a 18 year old female hooks up with a 36 year old, right?


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> Define a lot, and define an "old guy", and where do you draw the line? 10 years, 20 years, 30?
> 
> It's sick if a 25 year old male hooks up with a 16 year old female, but it's ok if a 18 year old female hooks up with a 36 year old, right?




personally i think it's ridiculous that a 25 year old guy would get in trouble for sleeping with a 17 year old girl as long as she was equally desirous of the encounter, that an 18 year old should be able to sleep with whoever they want. but a 30 35 year old guy getting hot n bothered by a 15 year old is creepy and i'd feel like maybe he was a little to perverted to be around her unsupervised. chances are i'd be right. i think a woman of 30 35 looking at a 15 year old boy that way was creepy too.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> personally i think it's ridiculous that a 25 year old guy would get in trouble for sleeping with a 17 year old girl as long as she was equally desirous of the encounter, that an 18 year old should be able to sleep with whoever they want. but a 30 35 year old guy getting hot n bothered by a 15 year old is creepy and i'd feel like maybe he was a little to perverted to be around her unsupervised. chances are i'd be right.



you did not really answer my questions, you are basically adhering to what our law states is acceptable, and what is not, kind of like you're an adult at age 18 and can get killed in war, but you have to wait 3 more years to drink a beer.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> you did not really answer my questions, you are basically adhering to what our law states is acceptable, and what is not, kind of like you're an adult at age 18 and can get killed in war, but you have to wait 3 more years to drink a beer.



by the time a person is 18 i think they are emotionally capable of choosing who they want to be with n why. for some they are probably ready a lot sooner. i slept with older guys when i was a teen and it didn't damage me at all. and if people think 16 year old girls aren't willing and horny they are naive.  if a 25 yr old guy n 16 yr old girl want to screw i don't see why they shouldn't but a 35 year old guy i'd suspect was a bit socially immature to not have moved onto women by that point.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> by the time a person is 18 i think they are emotionally capable of choosing who they want to be with n why. for some they are probably ready a lot sooner. i slept with older guys when i was a teen and it didn't damage me at all. and if people think 16 year old girls aren't willing and horny they are naive.  if a 25 yr old guy n 16 yr old girl want to screw i don't see why they shouldn't but a 35 year old guy i'd suspect was a bit socially immature to not have moved onto women by that point.



is it ok for a 25 year old female to be with a 50 year old male, or does he have social issues as well?


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> is it ok for a 25 year old female to be with a 50 year old male, or does he have social issues as well?



if you can't see the difference between a 25 year old woman and a 15 year old girl you have issues. one is a child the other isn't that simple. men who would use a child for sex have something wrong with them. an adult of age 25 can sleep with someone 150 if they so desire. i'd think any adult male choosing to be with a girl of so few years she had very little to talk about that was cerebrally stimulating has issues. by 25 a woman should have a brain in her head and thus more to contribute to a relationship than an ass you can bounce a quarter off. at 50 if thats all a man is interested in he is socially immature.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

an older male who takes an interest in helping to expand a woman's mind and not just stretch her young pussy is better.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2008)

wow, how insightful.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

it'd be nice to be 25 and meet a smart man of 50 that had more to offer than his horny old cock. all men think that's so cool but would wonder what the hell a 25 year old guy was doing with a 50 year old woman. i'm almost a 50 year old woman and yes 25 year old guys look very nice and are probably very good lays. if the physical realm were all there were great but i am very much happier spending time out of bed with someone closer to my age.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> wow, how insightful.



do you have a daughter? would you let her date a 30 year old at 15, 16, 17?

any man gravitating toward a young girl _solely_ for sexual purposes would likely elicit an unfavorable response from her dad or anyone that had her best interests in mind. but if she is an exceptional young woman it's not impossible to imagine a scenario where more than testosterone comes into it. _then_ there is some serious thinking to do. because love isn't about numbers.  i think a 25 year old woman and a 50 year old guy could  be great together. but 15 and 50?  no.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

i watched 88 minutes the other night and it's official, hollywood has lost it's fucking mind. al pacino's hair looked really ridiculous but this hot young woman was hopelessly in love with him. actors have women that should be playing their daughters playing their love interest all the time. google what these guys real wives look like and see reality. a lot of great looking older actors have wives that are OMG their own age. imagine that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

In her webpage YouTube - bettyca007's Channel bettyca007 says she is a 18 year old cuban girl, that is the reason she is also known as "Cubanita"


----------



## Splash Log (May 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> an older male who takes an interest in helping to expand a woman's mind and not just stretch her young pussy is better.



Is it wrong that I am horny after reading that sentence?


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Is it wrong that I am horny after reading that sentence?




it depends how young you're imagining.


----------



## Splash Log (May 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it depends how young you're imagining.



I was talking about the expanding the mind part, jeez.


Prince if you send me your address I will get you this:


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)

nice

that girl is 18, maybe 19 now. i guessed 20. she looks, and moves, like a friend of mine who stayed built like that till she had kids in her mid 20's.


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Just because I turned 20, didn't mean that, all of a sudden, 16-19 year olds became ugly to me.  What it did mean is that 16 & 17 year olds were off-limits.  There is no pussy in the world that's worth going to a federal pound-me-in-the-ass prison.  But I can still admire them.




Thank god other people are saying this. I was starting to feel like a pederass.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> do you have a daughter? would you let her date a 30 year old at 15, 16, 17?
> 
> any man gravitating toward a young girl _solely_ for sexual purposes would likely elicit an unfavorable response from her dad or anyone that had her best interests in mind. but if she is an exceptional young woman it's not impossible to imagine a scenario where more than testosterone comes into it. _then_ there is some serious thinking to do. because love isn't about numbers.  i think a 25 year old woman and a 50 year old guy could  be great together. but 15 and 50?  no.



no I do not, I was trying to look at this without bias, the point being age and sexual maturity, as well as what society SAYS is acceptable and what should be acceptable. our laws state that a person is an adult at age 18, but that does not mean it's correct.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> no I do not, I was trying to look at this without bias, the point being age and sexual maturity, as well as what society SAYS is acceptable and what should be acceptable. our laws state that a person is an adult at age 18, but that does not mean it's correct.




i agree. but becoming involved with a person who _appears_ sexually mature but is not _mentally_ and _emotionally_ mature can have repercussions  regardless of the law. girls are reaching what _appears_ to be physical sexual maturity at 12 and younger now. they are however still children. one 16 year old could have a sexual encounter she enjoys and sees for what it is with a male just out to have fun. another will feel like a dirty girl and tell mommy you raped her. yes being ready for sex differs from one individual to another but the laws are what they are no matter how unfair, if a girl doesn't have a legal right to consent to sex do yourself a favor and wait because the courts care more about the law than whether she was wet, squirming, and begging for it.

btw, here in maine a 16 year old is legally able to consent to sex with anyone she wants as long as they too have reached our "age of consent"  and it's not their teacher, guardian, coach, doctor, therapist etc.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i agree. but becoming involved with a person who _appears_ sexually mature but is not _mentally_ and _emotionally_ mature can have repercussions  regardless of the law. girls are reaching what _appears_ to be physical sexual maturity at 12 and younger now. they are however still children. one 16 year old could have a sexual encounter she enjoys and sees for what it is with a male just out to have fun. another will feel like a dirty girl and tell mommy you raped her. yes being ready for sex differs from one individual to another but the laws are what they are no matter how unfair, if a girl doesn't have a legal right to consent to sex do yourself a favor and wait because the courts care more about the law than whether she was wet, squirming, and begging for it.



You don't need to tell this to any adult male in the US.  My standard rule is to never be alone with woman, especially those under 18.  I avoid that shit like the plague.

Also, I don't think anyone here is talking about having a relationship with a teen. I think that we're talking about aesthetics.

Besides, even when I was a teen, I didn't much care for women my own age (I dated a 35 year old woman when I was 18).  

I figured, in regards to teenage women, that they were just too emotionally unstable and would get better when they were older.

...

*cough*


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You don't need to tell this to any adult male in the US.  My standard rule is to never be alone with woman, especially those under 18.  I avoid that shit like the plague.
> 
> Also, I don't think anyone here is talking about having a relationship with a teen. I think that we're talking about aesthetics.
> 
> ...




some teens male and female can be very mature but a lot are so immature some guys get turned off by them no matter how hot they look. the girls moves were very sexy but i think no matter how sexy a 15 year old boy was dancing i just wouldn't respond at all like i would to a man. and it's not the law it's just i'm not interested in kids. for one thing a boy's body just can't compare to a man's. 

and i don't think being able to roll her hips and bounce her bottom necessarily makes her a hoochie either, she pulled her dress down what ten times or so in the vid? a lolita type girl can look as sweet as candy but a guy that would actually go after them isn't much of a man. this girl is a woman not a little girl practicing to be one.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2008)

a woman being considered a woman at age 18 hasn't been that way always either. i wonder how mature the young brides of the American frontier were at 14 and 15... the divorce rates were a fucklot lower and kids weren't the punks they are now


----------



## Splash Log (May 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> a woman being considered a woman at age 18 hasn't been that way always either. i wonder how mature the young brides of the American frontier were at 14 and 15... the divorce rates were a fucklot lower and kids weren't the punks they are now



Little Wing I support your cause, I am so down with marrying chicks at 15


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Little Wing I support your cause, I am so down with marrying chicks at 15



when will i learn... the sooner i shut up the better


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> some teens male and female can be very mature but a lot are so immature some guys get turned off by them no matter how hot they look. the girls moves were very sexy but i think no matter how sexy a 15 year old boy was dancing i just wouldn't respond at all like i would to a man. and it's not the law it's just i'm not interested in kids. for one thing a boy's body just can't compare to a man's.



There's a very big difference, and a good point, there.  A 16 year old boy lacks, or has a lot less of, the qualities of a man.  Whereas, a 16 year old can have the qualities that make a 25 year old woman attractive.

Again, I'm not advocating a relationship (of any sort) between a 16 year old and an older man, but they can be visually pleasing to an older man.


----------



## bio-chem (May 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Little Wing I support your cause, I am so down with marrying chicks at 15



your not FLDS are you?


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

Well  these are all good opinions everyone here has, but I am going to drop a bomb that will probably get me flamed. 

First of all, nearly all research in both emotional competency and emotional intelligence shows that girls develop maturity faster than boys. On average,  16 year-old girl is quantum leaps ahead of boys their age in emotional maturity. This is purely natural, and exist in nearly all cultures across the world. Women have better neural circuitry for emotional maturity and interpersonal skills. 

The farther you take a society back to its origins, the more the society reverts back to nature. The older a society grows, the farther it moves away from nature. You might even call society a perversion of nature in this sense. Society separates us from the animals. Laws, rules, morals, ethics, values, and ideas are all constructs of the human social system...society.

In ancient Greece, it was common for older men to have young boys as sex slaves. They wouldn't penetrate the boys, they just lubed up the inside of their thighs and fucked them between their legs from behind. That is just fucking sick. That wasn't even remotely natural, but it was considered normal activity of the Greek society. Society is making up the rules as it goes along, and each society has different rules.   

So, what is right society, or biology?  Beats the fuck out of me. I'll pass on anything that could get me thrown in jail. But, I would be lying if I said I don't see 14-17 year old girls all of the time that I would fuck if there were no consequences. 

Also, I don't understand the "save the innocent little girls" attitude...some 17 year-old that could pass for 21 dressed like a pornstar sucking off some guy for social points. Way to many dudes go to jail over stupid shit like that. The girls are always considered innocent and the guys are always charged as sex offenders. Its not right, and its not fair.


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> ...I was trying to look at this without bias, the point being age and sexual maturity, as well as what society SAYS is acceptable and what should be acceptable. our laws state that a person is an adult at age 18, but that does not mean it's correct.



Funny how ethics change over time. In the 1800's (or thereabouts) it was not only common for a man in his thirties (or older) to wed a girl of fifteen (possibly younger) who might even be his *cousin*. 

I'm not interested in either aspect, mind ya. I had a lot of really ugly cousins anyway.


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Well  these are all good opinions everyone here has, but I am going to drop a bomb that will probably get me flamed....
> .



Yeah, maybe.




I think as time goes on, we distance ourselves further from our "Id" impulses.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Yeah, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perhaps we are all moving towards a greater conciousness.  

man... that's some deep stuff man... real deep...


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I think as time goes on, we distance ourselves further from our "Id" impulses.




That would be well and good if denying the impulse of the Id weren't detrimental to the health of a person. Repression of biological functions produces the sickest shit on the planet example: the Japanese. Those people are the most emotionally repressed people on the planet and they produce the most sexually deviant materials. 

One of their biggest exports other than electronics is cartoon porn of young girls being raped by animals and fictitious creatures. Lets not forget the woman being tired down and having 100s of guys shoot a load in their face. That was their invention, also.

I can't find it, but I remember some research done about countries that have the healthiest open attitudes towards sex and female expression of sexuality have the lowest incidence of violence and psychological illnesses. 

Back to the Id. It seems to be that if you close the door on your Id for long enough, it will get stronger and eventually break down the door. Overly religious sexually repressive families breed serial killers. Its not hard to convince someone to strap a bomb to them self and blow up a bus of women and children when you have never even seen a set of titties and you are 20-30 years old. You get Jeffrey Dahmers in environments like this. You get pedophile priest in environments like this. 


The Abstract:
Teenagers and adults would probably be a lot healthier if we all were doing a lot more fucking. Kids need to know a lot more about sex, and how to go about it rather than figuring it out as you are banging in the backseat of your car.  Kids need to be hammered over and over about the proper use of contraceptives. Channels of communication need to be opened up. The overall attitude in the US needs to evolve. 



....



Where the fuck was I? What was my point? What the fuck were we talking about again?


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, this was the point. To watch this hot chick shake that money maker. 






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Lets not forget the woman being tired down and having 100s of guys shoot a load in their face. That was their invention, also.



I get the impression that you're not saying this in a positive way.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> One of their biggest exports other than electronics is cartoon porn of young girls being raped by animals and fictitious creatures.


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I get the impression that you're not saying this in a positive way.




I guess its cool if the chick likes it, but . That shit is gross.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2008)

someone needs to find out if she can sing and make her a star. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

It's funny about the Japanese and sex.  When it comes to sex, they're one of the most liberal people on the planet.   There is _zero_ stigma attached to it.  As one person put it, "They've never had Christianity or heard of Freud."

The problem is that they're repressed in pretty much every other way.  A large percentage of the men don't know how to interact with a woman.  So prostitution is big in Japan.

Oh, and the whole "tentacle rape" thing has nothing to do with being repressed though.  It has more to do with be _oppressed_.  After WW2, the Americans made a big push to instill Western-style morals on the Japanese.  So, in order to stop "rampant pornography", a law came out that said that you couldn't show a penis penetrating a vagina.  The Japanese, being quite practical, figured that a tentacle penetrating a vagina didn't fall under the purview of that law.  They wanted to see penetration, and really didn't care too much what kind.

I have to wonder what other affects the efforts to instill Western morals had on the Japanese?


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

The West also created a law that said that you couldn't show pubic hair.  That cluster-fuck of a law lead to some _*very*_ bad problems.


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's funny about the Japanese and sex.  When it comes to sex, they're one of the most liberal people on the planet.   There is _zero_ stigma attached to it.  As one person put it, "They've never had Christianity or heard of Freud."
> 
> The problem is that they're repressed in pretty much every other way.  A large percentage of the men don't know how to interact with a woman.  So prostitution is big in Japan.
> 
> ...




We didn't make them censor their porn movies, they did. We went in after WW2 and made their laws less oppressive by creating freedom of speech and expression. Our occupation authorities decided that the pre-existing law regarding pornography didnâ??????t need to be changed. It has remained in effect to this day. We didn't make them do it. We just didn't make them undo it.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> We didn't make them censor their porn movies, they did. We went in after WW2 and made their laws less oppressive by creating freedom of speech and expression. Our occupation authorities decided that the pre-existing law regarding pornography didnâ??????t need to be changed. It has remained in effect to this day. We didn't make them do it. We just didn't make them undo it.



how is it still in effect to this day?  Hentai is filled with penetration AND pubic hair nowadays.  I have been told, however, that Chinese porn must be censored to leave the country.  The penalty for breaking this rule is pretty harsh, I hear.  Hentai/animated porn, though, typically comes from Japan, not China.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> someone needs to find out if she can sing and make her a star. $$$$$$$$$



I'll pass.  She stole her moves from Shakira anyway





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> We didn't make them censor their porn movies, they did. We went in after WW2 and made their laws less oppressive by creating freedom of speech and expression. Our occupation authorities decided that the pre-existing law regarding pornography didnâ??????t need to be changed. It has remained in effect to this day. We didn't make them do it. We just didn't make them undo it.



That goes counter to everything I've ever read about that subject.  Do you have anything to back that up?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That goes counter to everything I've ever read about that subject.  Do you have anything to back that up?



agreed.


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2008)

Obscenity and Article 175 of the Japanese Penal Code: A Short Introduction to Japanese Censorship
http://www.hawaii.edu/aplpj/pdfs/v4-06-Alexander.pdf

I have seen others in the past. There are some really good articles at soemthingnawful where experts...lol hentai nerds.... talk about this shit non stop. They have a forum dedicated to it, but I can't link to it because it is a pay site and I will be banned if I do.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Obscenity and Article 175 of the Japanese Penal Code: A Short Introduction to Japanese Censorship
> http://www.hawaii.edu/aplpj/pdfs/v4-06-Alexander.pdf
> 
> I have seen others in the past. There are some really good articles at soemthingnawful where experts...lol hentai nerds.... talk about this shit non stop. They have a forum dedicated to it, but I can't link to it because it is a pay site and I will be banned if I do.



Your first link starts with, "Since the end of the Second World War Article 175 of the Japanese Penal Code".  You do know who put that law into place, don't you?

From the end of WW2 until the 60s, the US continued to put pressure on Japan to do things the American way.  That fact, which I've read in several books, isn't even touched on in that article.  All it does is cover the affects of the resulting American placed laws.

Another thing is skipped was Japans overwhelming desire to make the Americans happy.  Witness their support for McArthur's aborted attempt to run for president of the US.  This desired spurred them on in vehemently enforcing the laws that the US put in place.

I've read first hand accounts of westerners instilling their belief on the Japanese.  And it wasn't restricted to just sex and pornography.  

One example is, and I don't agree with this practice, was defecating in the streets.  It use to be that, in Japan, if you needed to take a crap, you dropped your pants, or lifted your robe-like clothing (I forget the name), and took a dump right on the street.  There were people assigned to patrol the streets and clean up after the fact.   One poor sod was in the process of taking just such a squat when an American woman, a military personnel, saw him.  She called a Japanese police man over and insisted that he "do something to stop it."  The officer, wanting to do as instructed, proceeded to knock the man in the head with his baton.  The man couldn't bring himself to really stop at that particular moment. So he had to finish his business while being struck in the head, dropped his robes, apologized to the lady, and left.

There were a lot of things that the Americans found "improper" about the Japanese and tried to use laws to put a stop to it.  The problem was that the Japanese are big on tradiditon.  So they were forced to mash their traditions and western-style laws together.  Which resulted in some unusual practices, to say the least.  Witness tentacle rape and child pornography.

I hope that your study of this goes beyond an Internet forum and the links that you've found there.  My study of this spans 10 years and many books and other sources.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I hope that your study of this goes beyond an Internet forum and the links that you've found there.  My study of this spans 10 years and many books and other sources.



everything he said, and my studies spans 10 years of animated pornography which suggests that penetration and the like are very popular in hentai.  In fact, it's common even for female characers, known as futanari or "futa" for short, to have a penis or multiple penises petrude from her vagina, who then typically has sex with a "normal" female (see Bible Black, Angel Blade, Viper GTS, etc.).  While I agree with the appearance of tenticle rape as a loophole to censorship laws (made popular by the hentia  "Urotsukidoji") and am familiar with a now expired law against pubic hair, these rules either no longer exist or are at least, granting the benefit of a doubt, not enforced.


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2008)

First of all, that Shakira shit was hilarious. I can't believe I watched it...

Let's think about this gentlemen. The Japanese have placed so much  emphasis on tentacle penetration why? BECAUSE THEY HAVE LITTLE PEE PEES. Bukake? Simple again. Because they have little wee wee's, they fel the need to dominate and/or defile females. Doh.

Kelju, I like ya ,man, but you're putting waaay too much thought into this one, bro.


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

tomuchgear tentacle penetrated danny last night, i got a very unhappy PM from danny about it.


----------



## bio-chem (May 23, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> everything he said, and my studies spans 10 years of animated pornography which suggests that penetration and the like are very popular in hentai.  In fact, it's common even for female characers, known as futanari or "futa" for short, to have a penis or multiple penises petrude from her vagina, who then typically has sex with a "normal" female (see Bible Black, Angel Blade, Viper GTS, etc.).  While I agree with the appearance of tenticle rape as a loophole to censorship laws (made popular by the hentia  "Urotsukidoji") and am familiar with a now expired law against pubic hair, these rules either no longer exist or are at least, granting the benefit of a doubt, not enforced.



i must say that it is scary you know all of this


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> i must say that it is scary you know all of this



 my expertises rarely come up but when they do dammit I'm gonna chime in


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> my expertises rarely come up but when they do dammit I'm gonna chime in



it's cool knowledge but a bit disconcerting i must admit 

there's something else i saw too i'm not sure what it's from but a fetish of miniature people. it's anime of tiny people being used for sex slaves....

explain Koonago please.


----------



## danzik17 (May 24, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> my expertises rarely come up but when they do dammit I'm gonna chime in


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it's cool knowledge but a bit disconcerting i must admit
> 
> there's something else i saw too i'm not sure what it's from but a fetish of miniature people. it's anime of tiny people being used for sex slaves....
> 
> explain Koonago please.



I actually don't know the term for this, but I am pretty sure there is one   Dammit, I've been stumped!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


>



Wut?  I'm not the one posting pediphile videos!


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I actually don't know the term for this, but I am pretty sure there is one   Dammit, I've been stumped!



um it's Koonago. Microphilia. what i want to know is why?


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Kelju, I like ya ,man, but you're putting waaay too much thought into this one, bro.




I have a disorder that makes me do that. I can't help it.


----------



## Rubes (May 26, 2008)

im 18 and i must say id hit it


----------



## Crono1000 (May 26, 2008)

this thread needs some good old, adult booty to even things out a bit






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (May 26, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> this thread needs some good old, adult booty to even things out a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is better than porn.


----------



## danzik17 (May 26, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (May 26, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> this is better than porn.



I know, there's just something awesome about that video


----------

